

The Cult of Real Estate: Why you can't afford to buy a house - DuncanKinney
http://www.unlimitedmagazine.com/2010/11/the-cult-of-real-estate/

======
gonepostal
Nothing more then the same old talking points, hashed and rehashed again. Save
you self some time and don't read this sensationalist rabble.

